# BMC breeders?



## ADB (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone know of any Black Mouth Cur breeders around middle GA. I am very interested in this breed. I'm not wanting info on anyone who who has a few or used to have 1, I'm looking for a couple (possibly littermates) to pack with a catahoula and 2 pits. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks, ADB.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 22, 2010)

Young Harris north of ya


----------



## hogrunner (Dec 22, 2010)

Jason Young in Young Harris to be exact.  Phone 706-781-8202 or 706-897-4993.  Hog hunter and BMC breeder has great dogs.  Tell him Colt sent you.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ronnie Sheehan in Harris County, just outside of Columbus.


----------



## seabolt (Dec 22, 2010)

hogrunner said:


> Jason Young in Young Harris to be exact.  Phone 706-781-8202 or 706-897-4993.  Hog hunter and BMC breeder has great dogs.  Tell him Colt sent you.



puppy mill..maybe 5 of there dogs are hog dogs..the other 20 have never been of the chain or even seen a hog.just my 2 cents


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Dec 22, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Ronnie Sheehan in Harris County, just outside of Columbus.


 Blackmouths??dont think so,he a Campbell Cur man  and some good ones at that..


----------



## hogrunner (Dec 23, 2010)

Seabolt have you ever met Jason or been on his yard?  I have seen him hunt most of his dogs and he only has around15-20 and the pups he sales are out of his hunting stock.  I have always got great dogs from him and I am sure if they wasn't he would work something out.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 23, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Blackmouths??dont think so,he a Campbell Cur man  and some good ones at that..



I bought my Southern Blackmouth Cur from him.  He may have gone to Campbell Curs.  He was talking about changing up.


----------



## stoney (Dec 23, 2010)

ive got a male and a female, bmc. "weatherford ben blood"


----------



## JWT (Dec 23, 2010)

A hog hunter is not gonna sell a good dog!! Other than pup!!!


----------



## seabolt (Dec 23, 2010)

hogrunner said:


> Seabolt have you ever met Jason or been on his yard?  I have seen him hunt most of his dogs and he only has around15-20 and the pups he sales are out of his hunting stock.  I have always got great dogs from him and I am sure if they wasn't he would work something out.



have met Jason a few times passing.and I'm friends with a guy that knows jason and donald probably better then any one around.and like he says they have good dogs but all it is a puppy mill up there there brood dogs never leave the yard.they have hunting dogs and broad dogs.i never sad their dogs weren't good dogs.but if u spend enough time with a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- eater it well make a hog dog no mater what kind it is


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Dec 23, 2010)

seabolt said:


> puppy mill..maybe 5 of there dogs are hog dogs..the other 20 have never been of the chain or even seen a hog.just my 2 cents


B4 u go judging someone else u might wanna look at yourself first, jmo.. Seems like u always got some kind of dog,puppies, on here,that ur tryng to sell or trade all the time...... Just went back and checked to verify my facts b4 i post.. But 32 threads this yr  you have started about dogs 4 sale or trade.. blackmouths,plotts,birddog,bird/bull,mt cur,fiest,pits,pit puppys,hound crosses,redticks,ur (silant )bluetick,jack russells,black and tan,american bulldogs,etc...And u gonna call someone else a puppy mill..LOL!!.. Think b4 u speak..


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 23, 2010)

stoney said:


> ive got a male and a female, bmc. "weatherford ben blood"



how old, how do they hunt, and where are the from


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 23, 2010)

JWT said:


> A hog hunter is not gonna sell a good dog!! Other than pup!!!



Very true


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr Ronnie switched up to Campbell Cur now thats all he has



dawg2 said:


> Ronnie Sheehan in Harris County, just outside of Columbus.


----------



## hogrunner (Dec 23, 2010)

Seabolt, I had two females that Jason brought to my yard to breed to my Hog hunting Okeenokee Cowboy and both were hunting machines, tried to climb out of my 5 ft fence to get to a hog I had penned up about 75 yards away cause they could wind him.  They are not brood gyps.  You might need to call Jason and go visit his yard before you bark!  And you are wrong not every crap eater makes a dog, you have better chances with a proven line of dogs and to prove that line they usually have pedigrees and I know the papers don't make the dog but the pedigree does!


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 23, 2010)

seabolt...maybe he is just telling you that so you will stay away from his yella dogs...so you really don't have first hand knowledge that Jason runs a puppy mill...is that what you are saying...just asking


----------



## koyote76 (Dec 24, 2010)

whatever seabolt i aint got no problems with you, im not even mad at you, just mad at the forum right now. this place is making me crazy


----------



## seabolt (Dec 24, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> whatever seabolt i aint got no problems with you, im not even mad at you, just mad at the forum right now. this place is making me crazy



man it is getting out of hand. hope it calms down or there ant going to be no one left on here


----------



## MULE (Dec 24, 2010)

seabolt said:


> ....if u spend enough time with a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- eater it well make a hog dog no mater what kind it is


That is about as far away from the truth as you can get. But, you keep on thinking that if it floats you boat.


----------



## stoney (Dec 25, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> how old, how do they hunt, and where are the from[/QUOTE
> 
> if i remember right, the sire is named snowhill sam and the dam is named jill. my female "roxy" is 3 now she is very independant but will find a hog. she started off slow and shy but she hunts very good now. my male dog "bob" is out of my female and a dog named shocker that belongs to danny willson out of blue ridge. hes shy on the chain but unhook him and he goes crazy. bob is only started he still needs a few more underhis belt. his first hog in the woods was a 300lbs sow and he  loved it


----------



## mt man (Dec 25, 2010)

i got a pup out of jason youngs dog that money want buy


----------



## william johnson (Dec 25, 2010)

I have heard some good things about youngs bmc


----------



## Florida Curdog (Dec 26, 2010)

JWT said:


> A hog hunter is not gonna sell a good dog!! Other than pup!!!



I have to disagree with that.  I sold two good dogs in the past few months. A red leopard male that ranged further than I liked and a brindle cur that would open on track sometimes.
I can't stand a dog that opens on track.
I don't care for long ranging dogs.
Both were real good dogs. You could take either one of them to the woods by them self and catch hogs.


----------



## ADB (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanx for the info gentlemen. Didn't mean to start a war.


----------

